# Great seedbank i give 5 out of 5



## kylet4411 (May 17, 2007)

www.dope-seeds.com is a great seedbank i have ordered from them twice now and both times received my seeds within 7 business days. They also have lowryder #2 in stock which i just ordered and are working with lowlife highbreds to get minigun and all of the best looking lowryder highbreds i have ever seen, hopefully they get them in pretty soon because the pics they had up, had my mouth watering.


----------



## TheDrowner (May 18, 2007)

They are very cheap, I bookmarked that page.

Good find.

Peace


----------



## kylet4411 (May 18, 2007)

Not yet but they claim to have many more lowryder hybrids. The main one i am interested in is minigun because it is crossed with AK-47. Also they have some other varieties as well their bluberry looks so bight. They are working on that part of the site so you cant see the pics no more. So hopefully that means they are add them to the in-stock section.


----------

